# Something wrong with my plec!



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

Just got home from a day trip out, walked up to aquarium and found plec near front of tank but he/she is looking all wrong!

http://1drv.ms/14rAQ3R

What is that? some sort of fungus? or are the scales actually missing? what do I do?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you do regular maintenance then change water!Like 50%.all meds will ask for this anyways!
Test parameters and check temp?(before waterchange)
Would like to know ;ammonia,nitrite(hopefully both 0) and nitrates.
Then ph,and gh if possible.
Who all shares this tank with pleco and what size is tank and filter?
Hope we get this fixed.
Could be columnaris?


----------



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

I will go do water params in a minute - I can't do a water change because I ran out of tap safe yesterday doing another tank, I was going to go get some more monday!  I think pet store is open on a sunday so I will grab some tomorrow, but tonight I'm out of luck LFS already shut here in the UK.

The tank is 165ltr and the plec is sharing with 5 harlequin rasbora and 1 pearl gourami - all seem fine. I just went to the tank in the middle of writing this to check the temperature (although the heater is set to whatever it was in the old tank so same temp plec has had for over a year) and the plec had moved to behind the heater and... the marks have gone! like, what!

look, took this seconds ago (about 25mins after the first pic was taken): http://1drv.ms/1xCGda8

If I didnt have first pic I posted as proof I would think i was going mad! I found this thread: Lg Plec Dis F and if you scroll down to post entitled Sick Fish (which then gets renamed "Pleco fish " ) the responder seems quite optimistic the pleco (who apparently has no scales?) will recover with some anti fungus/fin rot medication so I ran to my fathers house to get some just before writing this reply. I have not put any in the tank yet, but i have bottle of interpet anti fungus and fin rot (this: Interpet Treatment No. 8 Anti Fungus and Finrot, 100 ml: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies ) - do you think I should medicate with it like that thread suggests?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would use the med if there is no other choice.My reading of meds in the UK says that esha is a much better choice?Esha 200 I believe.
He looks totally different!
I would just keep an eye on him and mates for a couple days .If it flares back up then treat,but if not then just monitor.
What a quick recovery!
Sounds like a nice tank!


----------



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

I will hold off medication for now but will keep close eye on him! Will also do water params to be safe (except so far I have only found ph and bottle 2 of nitrate.. must get more organized!).

Is it possible that this is something that only shows up under the main tank lights? Cuz now he is shadowed under the heater and looking fine. But this tank has the new light setup I mentioned in other post (3x big lights of different spectrums) and I dunno if that has any bearing on this.. so confused, I though he was about to die 40 mins ago except he was moving healthy and normal.. now its like he grew new skin! X_X


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The lights have NOTHING to do with it.
I like you think of everthing though!


----------

